# Two questions:  unicode username and using pcbsd as x server



## Passiday (Jun 27, 2009)

Hello,

Perhaps it's not that good idea to ask two questions in one thread, but I don't want to spam the board either.

I have PCBSD installed on my laptop, I have pretty firm IT background on other platforms (mostly Win, some Linux, some DOS from old days), but am very new to BSD.

Q1. Unicode characters in username.
In my country person names often contain characters out of the standard ASCII range. If I try to enter such chars in "Password & User Account" System applet, they are converted to "?" when I click Apply. I guess I need to change some kind of default system encoding to UTF-8? I also hope that system can be configured to allow unicode chars in file names.

Q2. Using pcbsd as X server.
I am not sure I am using the right terminology here. I am looking for a solution where pcbsd server hosts applications (bsd and licensed Windows apps via WINE), and clients connect to it to use those apps. I am aware of tools like VNC server/client, but that's not exactly what I need. I expect that each user who connects to the server has a separate session, not shared with other users who'd use the server at the same time. I hope that the X-windows architecture allows to have such isolated sessions, and that there are fully functional clients for X-windows protocol inputs and outputs.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 28, 2009)

We prefer separate questions in separate forums, actually. Asking multiple questions is never spamming. Anyway, this is PC-BSD related, so moving it to the X forum.


----------



## lme@ (Jun 30, 2009)

@2) You could take a look at http://www.pbidir.com/bt/pbi/160/thin_client_server
That's a pbi package to setup pcbsd as a thin client server.


----------

